

Buzzword bingo is calling: Restify and Mobilize Your Data - lukaseder
http://www.infoq.com/articles/rest-api-database-schema

======
lukaseder
[http://www.businessbuzzwordbingo.com](http://www.businessbuzzwordbingo.com)

